# Some important tips about anarex for muscle injuries.



## malylo (Nov 10, 2011)

I am suffering the migrating muscle pain. It is mainly in hamstrings, calves, gluts and right forearm. My doctor told me it was caused by the muscle injuries. And he gave me some anarex drugs. But it seems like that the anarex has no effect. Is there some tips about the anarex?
:yeshttp://www.bidanswer.com/Questions/QuestionInfo_10346.html


----------



## Mack Swain (Nov 4, 2011)

I've no clue about Anarex, but the "migrating pain" sound like it warrants more investigation and a second medical opinion. Usually muscle pain goes away on its own, even a pulled muscle mostly just requires some basic first aid (e.g. RICE) and time.


----------

